# 04 350z



## 350zdriver (Jun 30, 2005)

hey was up guy just wanted to ask if someone out there that can tell me how to launch a 350z 1st gear I'm really having problems with that in the 1/4 mile


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

350zdriver said:


> hey was up guy just wanted to ask if someone out there that can tell me how to launch a 350z 1st gear I'm really having problems with that in the 1/4 mile


before you take your foot off of the gas to shift into second, put your foot on the clutch, it will allow for a smoother shift. 

In other words, do not take your foot off the gas completely when you put your foot on the clutch. have a little gas, as it will allow for a smoother shift.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

aka power shifting?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

350zdriver said:


> hey was up guy just wanted to ask if someone out there that can tell me how to launch a 350z 1st gear I'm really having problems with that in the 1/4 mile



Do a quick burn out if your on street tires and go around the water box. You do thing to get the dirt off the tires.

Line and rev to 3500-4500. and pop the clutch when the light turn green and have fun.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

[High-Octane] said:


> aka power shifting?


sort-of but different


----------

